# Pretending your fine to everyone but really starting to struggle now



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Wish I could tell the world how I really feel, instead of having to put on a front! Why is life so cruel :-(


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you been to a counsellor, I did and found that it really helped having that time and space where you can be 'true' to yourself


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi hon

Understand exactly how you feel.  It's beyond cruel.

Just wanted to send you a huge   and wish you all the best for your upcoming treatment. xxx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Rainbow, huge  . You don't have to put on a front hon, there is always support on here for you.

I have really struggled through all of this in particularly with anxiety. I would really recommend counselling and have also had hypnosis which has helped me loads.

Life is very cruel but we are strong women and we will get through this Xxxx


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for all of your kind messages, after a good cry and cuddle off the hubby I feel so much better! I have just sat and purchased a relaxation cd for ivf so looking forward to that arriving in the post this week! It just gets so hard, I'm surrounded by babies, births and happy families at the moment and as bad as it sounds it's just so difficult to keep happy face for everyone else when i'm constantly asking why us! But thank goodness for this website and you kind people to help me through those tricky days!  xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

It is hard to pretend everything is fine & I can sympathise with you 
What I have come to realise through this and looking at friends and family who have babies, expecting babies is that somtimes the reality doesn't match the dream
I have friends who are child free by choice and they have such fulfilled amazing lives and also friends have this who also have children. 

I know that what ever path has been chosen for me I will have a good time what ever 
Please dont worry about what other people have that you dont - focus on what you have with your husband as that is really important 

Good luck 
XX


----------

